# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Preguntas frecuentes sobre la dinámica el foro >  Tema cerrado?

## Leo Alexandersson

Creo un tema que considero interesante y se me cierra por dos cosas:
1- Las faltas: tengo problemas de dislepsia, que estoy tratando de solucionar.
2- Desvelar trucos: Solo he sujerido una hipotesis... De verdad restrinjis hasta este punto los temas? Por que siendo asi, este NO es mi foro.

----------


## Ming

Leo, yo te digo tal y como he entendido lo que has escrito en el otro hilo...
1- Las faltas: Hay mil maneras de ahorrarte eso... y si cometes únicamente un par de estas... no te dirán nada.
2- Tal y como YO he ENTENDIDO lo que has puesto en el otro hilo daba la pinta de decir:
El juego XXX yo creo que se hace con una carta más a la que se ve. Está claro que NO se puede hacer con las X que se ven ya que luego sale xxxxxxx, por lo tanto yo me imagino que se hace con las X+1, el montaje sería... (se contaría el montaje)
Si alguien sabe cómo se hace me gustaría que me lo dijerais.

Analizando tu propio tema:



> He estado dándole vueltas (desde que ayer ley uno de los temas del foro  sobre este efecto), y creo tener una *posible explicación a como hacerlo.*
> Esta claro que NO se puede disparar directamente al mago. No al menos  con armas y munición reales. Por lo que sabemos, se emplea munición  real, y unos cuantos casos de muertes como los antes mencionados lo  abalan. Además la respuesta del tan famoso mago "Oh dios mío, me han  disparado", indicaba claramente su sorpresa ante que le habían abatido.  Conclusión, NO se debe disparar al mago.
> Teniendo clara esta parte, solo se me ocurre que la bala reduce la  dureza del impacto casi al mismo tiempo si antes impacta contra otra  cosa más dura que pueda hacerla frenar.
> Imaginaos esto:
> Sobre el mago, una placa (o varias) ocultas a ojos del público por el  telón superior por ejemplo, y que hacían rebotar la bala hasta caer  hacia abajo. El mago la atraparía con la boca, cayéndole desde arriba y  sin riesgo alguno.
> ¿Qué os parece mi idea?
> *Si ya se sabe como se realiza el efecto y es de otra forma, me gustaría  que me lo dijerais.* La verdad me gusta mucho ese efecto, lejos del morbo  de las muertes que se ha cobrado. 
> Un abrazo!


Viéndolo así... ¿no crees que estás dando una "_posible explicación de cómo hacerlo_" (ese efecto), con todo tipo de detalle y como no estás seguro pides al final que si no se hace así "_te gustaría que te lo dijeran_" (cómo se hace)?


PD. Esperemos a los de arriba para que te digan... Esto simplemente era mi punto de vista...

----------


## Ricardo Solo

A ver. Si explicas como crees que se hace lo estás desvelando, si además pides que te expliquen como es en caso de no haber acertado, estás solicitando una revelación. Ambas acciones contrarias a las normas. Sólo con haber mirado un poco el foro conocerías la dinámica respecto a estos temas.

Espero que haya quedado claro.

Pd. Es dislexia, no dislepsia.

----------


## Javi Drama

No es que sea restrictivo...es que este no es el lugar.

Si hubieras leído las normas del foro, o si las hubieras leído con más atención, hubieras encontrado:




> ÉTICA MÁGICA
> El ilusionismo, como arte, históricamente se asienta en el secretismo.
> Está terminantemente prohibido pedir que se revelen los secretos de los juegos mágicos o sus técnicas.
> No está permitido (salvo en las zonas especialmente habilitadas para ello) desvelar juegos o técnicas mágicas.


Y de hecho hay zonas en las cuales se habla libremente de ciertos temas, antes de poner el grito en el cielo hay que enterarse como va la película...

----------


## renard

Ya ya pero una pregunta, es una tonteria pero que hace este tema en historia de la magia?Leo esto deberias de hablarlo con el que te ha cerrado el tema en privado, en este caso Iban.
Un abrazo.

----------


## Iban

Muevo el tema a "Preguntas frecuentes sobre la dinámica del foro".

Leo, Las faltas de ortografía no son, de por sí, razón suficiente como para cerrar un hilo. Sí es cierto que se agradece que los usuarios hagan lo posible por escribir bien, porque estarán así facilitando al resto la lectura de lo que escriban.

Es directamente el tema del hilo lo que no tiene cabida en la zona abierta del foro. La dinámica del mismo ha intentado ir, mal que bien, en la línea de mantener los secretos de la magia. Si tienes en cuenta que no hace falta estar registrado para poder leer este hilo, cualquiera que haga una búsqueda por internet podrá leer tanto tu solución como otras posibles por las que preguntabas.

Puede que me digas que si no lo revelamos nosotros, quien quiera podrá encontrar la respuesta en algún otro lado, y ques no pasamos de "puristas". Bueno, si al menos no servimos los secretos en bandeja de plata, ya estaremos haciendo algo positivo.

Espero que no te haya sentado mal el cierre del hilo y, sobre todo, que hayas entendido la razón del mismo.

(Y, como dice Ming, existen "trucos" para mejorar la escritura. Uno de ellos consiste en pasar previamente el texto a remitir por el "Word", y darle un repaso al corrector ortográfico. Otra buena costumbre consiste en leer lo que hemos escrito, una vez "enviado el texto", y editarlo para corregir los errores que veamos en esta segunda lectura; yo siempre lo hago).

----------


## luis_bcn

> si al meons no servimos los secretos en bandeja de plata, ya estareos haciendo algo positivo.
> 
> 
>  y editarlo para corregir los errores que veamos en esta segunda lectura; yo siempre lo hago).


pues en vez de dos mirate de repasarlo tres ,jejejjejje
al meons y estareos, xDDDD

----------


## Ming

> pasar previamente el texto a remitir por el "Word", y darle un repaso al corrector ortográfico.


Shhh, ¡no cuentes mi truco!  :Oops: 

Leo, eso del Word es un poco coñazo al principio (¿se puede decir coñazo?), pero te acabas acostumbrando, aprendes muchísimo de ortografía y ya verás como, poco a poco, tus faltas irán disminuyendo y cada vez tendrás que corregir menos ;-)

----------


## Magnano

O instalar un corrector en gogele cromé, en el gotzila, en el internetes explorador o lo que use el usuario.

----------

